# Armadillo stew



## Lon (Dec 4, 2014)

Now that te weather has turned colder it's the perfect time for a big pot of Armadillo Stew.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 4, 2014)

Hope it doesn't have any horsemeat in it.

  Enjoy it on the half shell.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh my! there are recipes for it online!
http://www.foodandwine.com/slideshows/andrew-zimmern-alternative-protein


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 4, 2014)

OMG!  Yuck!   We found a dead one on our property once. They look like something out of the dinosaur days. 
 If that doesn't turn you off, read this:

Armadillos and leprosy


----------



## Falcon (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks Nancy.  Didn't know all that.   I've never even seen an armadillo.


----------



## jujube (Dec 4, 2014)

'Round these parts, armadillo is referred to as "possum on the half shell".


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 4, 2014)

I seem to remember that their defense is jumping straight up, to scare predators away.  Course, if they are crossing the road and are beneath a moving car when they jump...it doesn't work out well.  Sounds like eating an avocado...a lot of work to get to the good part.  Maybe they are from the same family? Could be they taste like peccadillo?


----------

